
The long awaited RSS Reader is finally coming to Opera Web Browser - riqbal
http://www.opera.com/blogs/desktop/2016/07/opera-developer-40-0-2296-0-update/
======
Piskvorrr
Meh. It used to have a RSS reader - right until the browser was killed for its
skin (and logo), which was draped over Webkit and paraded around as a "new
version". There _is_ no Opera.

